# acr-i card after 59 days



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

How many photos do i take to the immigration office when acquiring an acr card and how long does it take to process? i understand its 50 dollars what a liberty hey!

Plus what length of time is the card valid?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

skylineowl said:


> How many photos do i take to the immigration office when acquiring an acr card and how long does it take to process? i understand its 50 dollars what a liberty hey!
> 
> Plus what length of time is the card valid?


It's valid for 1 year, and that's $50 plus 500p express lane fee. I don't see why it's a liberty the UK ID if it ever arrives was going to be about £90.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

They took the photo for my card. Just used one of mine for the visa waiver extension application.

However the local photo shop took and printed 20 2x2 photos for me for 200p so why not have enough to last a while? 

I keep the extra in my passport wallet just in case. I have carried this size photo with me in many countries because you never know when you will need one at immigration or some other government office.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Especially for just 200P....I like being prepared also.


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

Gary D said:


> It's valid for 1 year, and that's $50 plus 500p express lane fee. I don't see why it's a liberty the UK ID if it ever arrives was going to be about £90.


how many photos did they require for the acr-card and visa extn application? was the card done at the same time?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

skylineowl said:


> how many photos did they require for the acr-card and visa extn application? was the card done at the same time?


See above They take the picture for the card and you provide one for the visa extension application. At least that was my experence.

Of course in the Philippines YMMV


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

skylineowl said:


> how many photos did they require for the acr-card and visa extn application? was the card done at the same time?


When I got mine, no photos were required for extension or ACR card. They used my passport photo for the ACR ( I guess they scanned it ).

Now the extension application requires a 2 X 2 so they probably use that one. Bring an extra to be safe.

Photos are dirt cheap, as mentioned. The Photoline chain is at most malls. I just got 8 2X2 and 4 1X1 for p80.


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> See above They take the picture for the card and you provide one for the visa extension application. At least that was my experence.
> 
> Of course in the Philippines YMMV



is this done on the day you get the visa extension, whats YMMV?


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> When I got mine, no photos were required for extension or ACR card. They used my passport photo for the ACR ( I guess they scanned it ).
> 
> Now the extension application requires a 2 X 2 so they probably use that one. Bring an extra to be safe.
> 
> Photos are dirt cheap, as mentioned. The Photoline chain is at most malls. I just got 8 2X2 and 4 1X1 for p80.


was the acr card done and given to you at the same time with the visa extension? where did you extend in manila?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

YMMV means Your Mileage May Vary. Basically, what can be done at one office in the Philippines may not necessarily be what can be done at another.


----------



## skylineowl (Nov 21, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> YMMV means Your Mileage May Vary. Basically, what can be done at one office in the Philippines may not necessarily be what can be done at another.


all i want to know is the acr card done at the same time as visa extension and how many photos i need to take?? why are people saying the price of photos, ???


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

skylineowl said:


> all i want to know is the acr card done at the same time as visa extension and how many photos i need to take?? why are people saying the price of photos, ???


Because you are asking a "how long is a piece of string" question. Every office has it's own idea of what you need. Take a few and be pleasantly surprised if you have enough/to many. The card will be processed at the same time but don't expect to walk away with it in your pocket.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

According to the BI website you need 2 2x2 pictures. In Iloilo I needed 2 pictures. At your office... your mileage may vary. After applying for the card I had to come back 3 weeks later to pick it up (turned into almost 6 weeks before it actually came back). When I got my 2nd ACR it was the same procedure again.

...hmm... cannot post the link... (new member) Well here is the listed requirements...


CHECKLIST OF DOCUMENTARY REQUIREMENTS FOR
ALIEN CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRATION IDENTITY CARD
(ACR I-CARD)ISSUANCE

I.For New Applicants1 .Accomplished application form (BI Form 2014-08-006 Rev 0);
2.Certified true copy issued by the Records Section of the Board of Commissioners(BOC)’s Order granting the visa(for internal verification purposes);
3.Certified true copy issued by the Records Section of the Commissioner’s Order of Approval granting the Student Visa(for internal verification purposes);
4.Photocopy of passport bio-page and passport pages bearing valid visa implementation and latest admission with authorized stay;
5.Photocopy of official receipt(s)of payment for applicable fees;and
6.Two (2) pieces of 2x2 photograph of the applicant with white background and must be taken within the last three (3)months from the date of application


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Off Subject:

Tim, Glad to see you got here. I think you have to have 5 or so posts in order to link or PM.

Fred


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Another place to check for inexpensive full color photo's is Tronix...I just got 8 2x2's and 8 1x1s for 60php for the total package...upstairs in the Harrison Plaza Mall, right behind the Manila Zoo.

Every time I turn around some agent or official is asking me for another photo...


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

*ACR checklist question*



Tukaram said:


> According to the BI website you need 2 2x2 pictures. In Iloilo I needed 2 pictures. At your office... your mileage may vary. After applying for the card I had to come back 3 weeks later to pick it up (turned into almost 6 weeks before it actually came back). When I got my 2nd ACR it was the same procedure again.
> 
> ...hmm... cannot post the link... (new member) Well here is the listed requirements...
> 
> ...


Hi, on #2 above. I'm applying for my first ACR card in a few months. I'm in the Balikbayan program now. Do I have to get #2 ? If I do how do I go about that? Thanks in advance. Charlie


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Voluntary Application for ACR Card*



BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, on #2 above. I'm applying for my first ACR card in a few months. I'm in the Balikbayan program now. Do I have to get #2 ? If I do how do I go about that? Thanks in advance. Charlie


Here are some links you won't need a Visa it's a date stamped in your passport only.

You don't need an ACR card but if you want one it's labeled as Voluntary Application for ACR I Card Voluntary Application for ACR I-Card

Here's another link so your ACR card will be marked as Voluntary Registrant and on this link 4-f has a listing of the Balikbayan as a Voluntary Registrant and the color of your card will be red and most get these cards for opening up bank accounts, Internet or hooking up electricity the Philippine Government also recommends that anyone living here past 6 months should get an ACR card. ACR I-Card


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Here are some links you won't need a Visa it's a date stamped in your passport only.
> 
> You don't need an ACR card but if you want one it's labeled as Voluntary Application for ACR I Card Voluntary Application for ACR I-Card
> 
> Here's another link so your ACR card will be marked as Voluntary Registrant and on this link 4-f has a listing of the Balikbayan as a Voluntary Registrant and the color of your card will be red and most get these cards for opening up bank accounts, Internet or hooking up electricity the Philippine Government also recommends that anyone living here past 6 months should get an ACR card. ACR I-Card


Thanks MCA for the response. Very helpful!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

BusyBC57 said:


> Hi, on #2 above. I'm applying for my first ACR card in a few months. I'm in the Balikbayan program now. Do I have to get #2 ? If I do how do I go about that? Thanks in advance. Charlie


I'm also on BB. I did not need #2 when I applied for my ACR.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

hogrider said:


> I'm also on BB. I did not need #2 when I applied for my ACR.


Hi Hogrider,
I found out that #2 is done at BI when we apply for the ACR.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Download forms*



BusyBC57 said:


> Hi Hogrider,
> I found out that #2 is done at BI when we apply for the ACR.


I download these forms and stick on a thumb drive and take it to a business that can print it out and fill them out at home it sure saves a whole bunch of time and these forms are in legal size (8½ x 14 in.) Hard part at times is finding this legal sized paper but it's found in school supply spots.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I download these forms and stick on a thumb drive and take it to a business that can print it out and fill them out at home it sure saves a whole bunch of time and these forms are in legal size (8½ x 14 in.) Hard part at times is finding this legal sized paper but it's found in school supply spots.


We live in Koronadal and nobody sells 8.5x14, though they call it legal size they only sell 8.5x13, also referred to as legal size. We went to any place that sold paper and file folders and they were all the same, no 8.5x14. I also found out while searching for this online that the Philippine national size is 8.5x13, go figure.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Legal sized paper*



BusyBC57 said:


> We live in Koronadal and nobody sells 8.5x14, though they call it legal size they only sell 8.5x13, also referred to as legal size. We went to any place that sold paper and file folders and they were all the same, no 8.5x14. I also found out while searching for this online that the Philippine national size is 8.5x13, go figure.


I went through that also in my Province but... If you have a large mall with a school supply spot or check for any Universities in your area the book stores or supply stores surrounding the University will sell this paper, believe me, I had a hard time also and I live on Luzon.

I did a quick search and found Notre Dame of Marbel University so maybe the school supply stores in and around this University will have the correct size. https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...3131275609f854e!8m2!3d6.4957907!4d124.8412564


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I went through that also in my Province but... If you have a large mall with a school supply spot or check for any Universities in your area the book stores or supply stores surrounding the University will sell this paper, believe me, I had a hard time also and I live on Luzon.
> 
> I did a quick search and found Notre Dame of Marbel University so maybe the school supply stores in and around this University will have the correct size. https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...3131275609f854e!8m2!3d6.4957907!4d124.8412564


My wife went the Marbel University and she is going to check over there. The student section at KCC which is the biggest store here don't carry anything that is 8.5x14. When we asked they just gave us that strange look and took us to the 8.5x13 stuff.

Charlie


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Filipino legal paper is called long bond paper, if you google it it is 8.5 x 13 inch. A4 is 8.27 x 11.69. I havexalso seen it given as 8.5 x 14 inch as well. Try asking for long bond paper and they may know what you are talking about.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Filipino legal paper is called long bond paper, if you google it it is 8.5 x 13 inch. A4 is 8.27 x 11.69. I havexalso seen it given as 8.5 x 14 inch as well. Try asking for long bond paper and they may know what you are talking about.


Hi Gary,
Did that but no luck. What size folders and paper did you use? If I hear that others used 8.5x13 to submit the folders and application then I'm not going to worry about, but we know everyday if different in the PH.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

I went for my first ever visa extension in Marquee Mall, Angeles City yesterday.

The entire process took less than five minutes and they will also give me an Alien Certificate of Registration card in one month's time.

I was able to collect my passport after 5.00 pm on the same day.

It was a lot more expensive than I expected, as they charged me for their 'express service' without telling me. It came to PHP 8,042.50


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa extension*



cereco said:


> I went for my first ever visa extension in Marquee Mall, Angeles City yesterday.
> 
> The entire process took less than five minutes and they will also give me an Alien Certificate of Registration card in one month's time.
> 
> ...


Hi Cereco, yes as a tourist Visa costs can add up do you have any plans for marriage 13a Visa or possibly purchasing a condo you could qualify for an SRRV so two different Visa's without the tourist charges.  P.S. those extra charges are nothing new sadly.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

We cannot get married without my partner going through the lengthy and expensive 'annulment' process.

As for the SRRV process, I went through the criminal records check and validation process in the UK (quite time consuming and expensive) before we bought a lot and had a house built in Pampanga, at a cost of over PHP 5 million.

On the advice of our attorney in Manila, we bought the lot in my Filipina partner's name first and the house in my name later. We then set up a lease from her to me, for the land, which we had notorized.

The PRA office in Angeles City then told me that in order to get the SRRV $10,000 deposit back, I would need to rent the house from my partner for the equivalent of $50,000 over 25 years in order to qualify and would also need to give the PRA a legal charge over the property. I am not willing to do that.

This is not my interpretation of the rules. I intend visiting the PRA Head Office in Manila at some point to get this clarified by them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

cereco said:


> We cannot get married without my partner going through the lengthy and expensive 'annulment' process.
> 
> As for the SRRV process, I went through the criminal records check and validation process in the UK (quite time consuming and expensive) before we bought a lot and had a house built in Pampanga, at a cost of over PHP 5 million.
> 
> ...


cereco, this is exactly what I found with the PRA, difficult, time consuming and of course more costs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa Requirements are Tough*



cereco said:


> We cannot get married without my partner going through the lengthy and expensive 'annulment' process.
> 
> As for the SRRV process, I went through the criminal records check and validation process in the UK (quite time consuming and expensive) before we bought a lot and had a house built in Pampanga, at a cost of over PHP 5 million.
> 
> ...


Sorry Cereco to hear your woes and I know for sure many other expats in the same boat, I have heard recently that the Philippines is working on not only bringing back the Death Penalty but also Divorce they had a good change around with some of the stalwarts holding up these bills this recent election I hope things work out for you and your partner. :fingerscrossed:


----------

